# Root Mount Failed:6



## kantshoot (Jul 1, 2011)

I had an old Pentium running FreeBSD 4.4 release recently go down. Rather than rebuild the server I took out the HDD and moved it to a Pentium 3.  On boot, the system will hang after the system check. In the old system the HDD was named ad0s1a.  In the new system it is now seen as ad0.  Here are the last lines from the boot loader:

```
ad0
mounting root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
root mount failed:6

Manual root filesystem Specification:
<fstype> : <device> Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
                    eg. ufs: /dev/da0s1a
? List valid boot devices
<empty line> Abort manual input
mountroot:
```

If I read this right, the bootloader is still looking for the root file on ad0s1a. Can anyone tell me how to change this to ad0 which is the new drive assignment?

I have tried the following from the [cmd=]mountroot ufs: /dev/ad0[/cmd] from the prompt but the system does not see ad0 

In single user mode: [cmd=]mount: /dev/ad0[/ccmd] but am still not able to get in.

Any help would be appreciated.  This is an NS server on our network and I do not have enough UNIX experience to update the system to a newer version.  Would like to get this one back up and then work on the update.  

Thanks in advance.
Mike K.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2011)

It shouldn't be ad0 as that would mean there are no slices and partitions on it.

Keep in mind that 4.4 has been End-of-Life for many, many years now. You are highly advised to backup the data and install a more recent version.


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jul 1, 2011)

What did it say if you type *?* ?


----------



## kantshoot (Jul 1, 2011)

It lists the following files:mnt, ad0, fstype, acd, var, tmp am not in front of the sytstem at the moment, but will follow up with the complete list if you like. 

SirDice is right in that it is an old version.  I am planning on moving to a newer version but would like to see if I can get this running and import the slices to a larger drive. Am very new to Unix and don't know if I can back up the drive if I can't get into it.


----------

